# Analize this buck for me please



## Mike_777 (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi, I just bought a herd of 25 boer doelings which were just born, so I'll be picking them up in July at 4 months of age. It took me along time to locate a farm that was CL/CAE free, but now the challenge is to find an appropriate buck to breed them. I found one in the same general area as the does, they are not related. Sire is Tor-Au's poundmaker, Dam Gisler's Akna. I attached some pictures just taken of him, he is exactly 1 year old. 
Basically my plan is just to sell weathers at 6-9 months to the auction as I can get good money for them here in British Columbia doing that. And selling most of the nicer doelings as breeding stock. So i want a good meaty fellow as my sire, but i don't know what they're supposed to look like at his age, as he still has lots of growing to do. What do you guys think? Any advice would be much appreciated!
Oh and there's a picture of his dam here: http://www.silverspringgoats.com/boer-does.php

thanks -Mike


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is nice looking.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats on getting the herd of doelings! He's a decent looking buck but my advice would be to wait till your doelings are almost ready for breeding, then bring home a buck to them. I've had goats just a few years, and having a buck around that isn't being used gets frustrating, for him and you.:razz: I usually wait till does are about a year old before breeding and I'm sure there will be more nice bucks available then. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Mike_777 (Apr 4, 2015)

minibarn said:


> Congrats on getting the herd of doelings! He's a decent looking buck but my advice would be to wait till your doelings are almost ready for breeding, then bring home a buck to them. I've had goats just a few years, and having a buck around that isn't being used gets frustrating, for him and you.:razz: I usually wait till does are about a year old before breeding and I'm sure there will be more nice bucks available then. Just my 2 cents.


 I'm planning on breeding at 10 months of age, would wait a little longer but it can get up to 110 degrees here in July in August, so if bred at 10 months they would kid in June. If anyone has bad experiences with breeding this young, I'd like to hear your opinions. Could breed for them to kid beginning of September I suppose. 
I just figured I'd get the buck now since its a 14 hour round trip drive to get the doe's, and there are only a couple meat herds in my area which I was not happy with the quality of stock they had. Also finding a CL free buck is a pain in the rear, and this lady only has a few breeding stock goats which she has owned for a while, and all have been blood tested for CL and CAE.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I wait till they are a year and a half before I breed my boers. I have noticed if you breed them younger it can take longer for them to grow. My first year I kept hearing people say breed at 8 months and 80 pounds so I did that. That resulted in one doe having a nice little doeling and one going in for a c-section. Then I learned that's for dairy goats usually. If I have a kid born in January it won't get bred till the following July or august. But that's just how I do it. I want them to get pretty big before they get bred.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

As for the buck he has decent length of body and he is pretty deep but I would like to see more overall width.


----------



## Mike_777 (Apr 4, 2015)

thanks, the lady who owns him said he has the least width of the 3 bucks shes gotten from Akna.


----------



## Mike_777 (Apr 4, 2015)

I think I already know the answer to this, but what's more important, pedigree, or how the buck himself looks?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

How the buck looks . You can have a great pedigree, but a goat with bad conformation is a goat with bad conformation. Their papers won't matter if they don't look the part.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree the goat is worth more then the papers.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I seen this goat on kijiji also

I was intrested and still kinda are 
But im in the same boat as you will he get big and huge and have a fast growth rate i dont know but thats what i am looking for
And which farm did you get these 25 does from? I am also from BC 

thanks


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmm... I will just give my :2cents:
Be very careful breeding young goats, some grow fast, and it doesn't affect them, but some, it really does, and you don't want to stunt your breeding does.
With that said, we've bred at 10mos. My rule is they have to be at least 10mos/100lbs+, anything smaller and they wait until the following breeding season, for the most part we have no issues, but we've had a couple that just never grew well afterwards, or couldn't keep up with others their age. If it were me, I'd be very selective about who you breed & when so your girls grow out well 
We have a very small herd, kids rely on their goats to give them 4-H babies each year, and to sell a few extras to help pay for things they need for 4-H/things the goats need, so that's the only reason we generally breed at a young age.

As for the buck, I think he looks okay, but just something about him I'm not a big fan of :chin: Maybe it's just the angle of the pictures. If your selling for meat though, he'd probably be just fine.

If it were me, you have time, I'd shop around and see what's out there. But that's just me. We don't have any fancy type of does, but we like to put the best buck on them we can get/afford. We don't keep a buck year round either, so we have to have a buck each summer to breed for our winter kids <Jan-Mar>


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HoosierShadow said:


> Hmm... I will just give my :2cents:
> Be very careful breeding young goats, some grow fast, and it doesn't affect them, but some, it really does, and you don't want to stunt your breeding does.
> With that said, we've bred at 10mos. My rule is they have to be at least 10mos/100lbs+, anything smaller and they wait until the following breeding season, for the most part we have no issues, but we've had a couple that just never grew well afterwards, or couldn't keep up with others their age. If it were me, I'd be very selective about who you breed & when so your girls grow out well
> We have a very small herd, kids rely on their goats to give them 4-H babies each year, and to sell a few extras to help pay for things they need for 4-H/things the goats need, so that's the only reason we generally breed at a young age.
> ...


 Well said.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I want to buy him ladys asking 350 without papers

But my concern is his growth rate i am looking for genes with fast growing and muscular 
I want to breed for meat and large goats
But that is hard to come across in british columbia


----------



## Mike_777 (Apr 4, 2015)

BOERKING said:


> I seen this goat on kijiji also
> 
> I was intrested and still kinda are
> But im in the same boat as you will he get big and huge and have a fast growth rate i dont know but thats what i am looking for
> ...


 The doeling's are from Boo Mountain Boer goats. She only has 27 breeding stock so I think I bought all her doe kids for this year. I'm Looking at getting a buck from Camerons Boer Goats in Ontario now, but i keep forgetting to call for a quote on shipping him cross country. I've decided the buck on Kijiji just doesnt have the width i'm looking for, but if he's the only one i can find I'll just sell all his kids at the auction, and buy more breeding stock from Boo mountain next year.


----------



## Mike_777 (Apr 4, 2015)

BOERKING said:


> I want to buy him ladys asking 350 without papers
> 
> But my concern is his growth rate i am looking for genes with fast growing and muscular
> I want to breed for meat and large goats
> But that is hard to come across in british columbia


 If you don't mind risking getting an animal from a CL positive herd you could probable find better for simlar price. There was one in 100 mile house last I checked on Kijiji, he had long hair so it was hard to get a good look at him though.
Where bouts you live? I'm in Salmon Arm.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

No i dont want cl

I am in langley
And boo mountain boers told me it cost them 1000 for shipping for a buck that came from ontario
How much where the does if dont mind me asking?


----------



## Mike_777 (Apr 4, 2015)

BOERKING said:


> No i dont want cl
> 
> I am in langley
> And boo mountain boers told me it cost them 1000 for shipping for a buck that came from ontario
> How much where the does if dont mind me asking?


 yikes, might have to go on a road trip. i payed $220 per


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

It must be nice going to have 27 kids running around

Yeah i go to thw saturday auction it is expensive
Mostly the bigger meaty boers are


----------

